

«Totheshelf»: The 1st mobile app linking growers to farm products traders - totheshelf
http://www.totheshelf.com

======
totheshelf
A mobile app aims at minimizing the primary sector's difficulties to reach the
market and farm products' hard way from the field to the shelf. Totheshelf,
was recently created by the publishing company Agrotypos SA and is available
on the App Store & on Google play, for free. The application intents to assist
initiation of cooperations or transactions, providing individuals or
enterprises with an easy, fast and direct way to find customers or business
partners through their smart phones. Farmers, cooperatives, wholesalers & food
suppliers, brokers, importers & exporters, industry, hotels & restaurants,
chefs, groceries and super markets can all post for free their buy or sell
items – which could be animal or plant products either fresh or processed,
search for items near them or globally and directly contact the seller or
buyer of their interest. It is noteworthy that similar app is not yet
available. Totheshelf is available in all countries and in two languages,
English & Greek. Send us your feedback!

